# Best or favoured way to portion fries?



## andrew23 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hey all,

I just wanted to know if anyone has a good method/tool to portion fries. I'm using tongs 12" tongs which are kind of annoying...
Hands are great except for the burning...
And I've tried a fry hopper which I haven't had much luck with.

Thanks for any advice anyone may have...


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 4, 2020)

Work grill for years and lose some sensitivity to heat in your fingers/hands?

In all seriousness though, latex/poly gloves? It won't stop the heat, it'll just delay it. Hopefully long enough.


----------



## ModRQC (Mar 4, 2020)

The claaaaaaaaw !!!


----------



## andrew23 (Mar 4, 2020)

Yeah, I do use gloves, but it does go through as you say. Maybe thicker gloves would help.


----------



## torbaci (Mar 4, 2020)

try wearing multiple gloves on top of each other
would a flour scoop or a 1/6pan help? Ive seen both used for this purpose.
usually i just drop them from the bowl to plate,and fix it with a gloved hand if need be.


----------



## RonB (Mar 4, 2020)

Cotton glove liners should help. Just wear them under your rubber gloves.


----------



## daveb (Mar 4, 2020)

Tongs work for me but they've got to be good tongs. I use Rosle 12". Can get a good controlled grip on portion you want. The $3 restaurant supply tongs? Not so much.


----------



## panda (Mar 4, 2020)

i hate using tongs for fries, much easier by hand. just wear gloves and get used to shaking your hand in pain


----------



## Barclid (Mar 4, 2020)

Fingertip grip and slight nerve damage in your fingers is the way to go. Tongs on fries is a no-go for me.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 5, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Work grill for years and lose some sensitivity to heat in your fingers/hands?





Barclid said:


> Fingertip grip and slight nerve damage in your fingers is the way to go. Tongs on fries is a no-go for me.


----------



## Michi (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## panda (Mar 5, 2020)

Michi said:


> View attachment 73274


You're not understanding the OP


----------



## Michi (Mar 5, 2020)

panda said:


> You're not understanding the OP


How so? I'm genuinely confused now. Once the chips are in bowl, and I've thrown salt over the lot and shaken the bowl around a bit, a spider works pretty well to portion them out.

What am I missing?


----------



## panda (Mar 5, 2020)

That just seems super awkward, good luck getting the fries into little baskets using essentially a giant slotted spoon.


----------



## Michi (Mar 5, 2020)

panda said:


> That just seems super awkward, good luck getting the fries into little baskets using essentially a giant slotted spoon.


I've done it before. Big steel bowl, slightly flat. Spider slips right under the fries from the side, and it's fairly easy to portion out fries.

It's not as slick as one of those "fry feeder spatulas" they use at McDonalds, but it works OK. And, that way, I'm not at risk of crushing or breaking the fries, as I might be when using tongs.


----------



## andrew23 (Mar 5, 2020)

Well thanks for all the advice, I'll have to give the spider a try, though it seems like it might be awkward. I tried the hopper again, and after mangling it into a better shape it seems to work better.

About the tongs, I've been using ISI pro tongs.
I think discussion on tongs would be intereating, but that is for another thread...


----------



## Michi (Mar 5, 2020)

andrew23 said:


> s for all the advice, I'll have to give the spider a try, though it seems like it might be awkward.


Shake the bowl a little while you are pushing the spider under the fries from the side, and the fries will jump right in there.


----------



## panda (Mar 5, 2020)

andrew23 said:


> Well thanks for all the advice, I'll have to give the spider a try, though it seems like it might be awkward. I tried the hopper again, and after mangling it into a better shape it seems to work better.
> 
> About the tongs, I've been using ISI pro tongs.
> I think discussion on tongs would be intereating, but that is for another thread...


vollrath heavy duty


----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 5, 2020)

Sneaky industry secret....put on the thick blue finger condoms and then your glove. Huge difference. I used to do this while expo'ing years ago and it made it so much more bearable.


----------



## Eziemniak (Apr 29, 2020)

Michi said:


> I've done it before. Big steel bowl, slightly flat. Spider slips right under the fries from the side, and it's fairly easy to portion out fries.
> 
> It's not as slick as one of those "fry feeder spatulas" they use at McDonalds, but it works OK. And, that way, I'm not at risk of crushing or breaking the fries, as I might be when using tongs.


That's what I was gonna say, just use what people selling lots of fries do


----------

